# handrail



## clive griffiths (8 May 2021)

I have built a deck with hardwood decking and need to put two handrails both 3.3mtrs long, there will probably be glass infill,first question do I fit the glass in one piece or two, secondly the handrail in two with a newell between or just one length,as the deck is over 2.4 mtrs high I will be fitting the h/rail 1100 instead of 900mm high.

Any thoughts
Clive.


----------



## Ollie78 (16 May 2021)

Thinking about the weight I would do the glass in smaller bits. Glass is heavy and awkward to manouver.
You might be better putting extra uprights in and glazing between them.

Hard to say without a drawing or picture.

Ollie


----------



## Tuna808 (16 May 2021)

As Ollie says glass is heavy and a 3.3 M single sheets will probably be very expensive too.Glass fittings for landings and stairs are very strong and easy to fit,so the length should not be a problem for fitting.
If the decking is outdoors consider the location in terms of wind and access for cleaning 
I think the location and the cost would probably determine you final choice.


----------



## topchippyles (16 May 2021)

Without doubt 2 pieces on the glass. A single handrail would look much nicer as 3.3m is quite short


----------



## clive griffiths (16 May 2021)

Yes I think it will be two pieces i will send a couple of photos of before and after as soon as I learn to download them.

The deck is Yellow Balau and the handrail is Red Grandis a timber I mentioned a while ago, I purchased it from Timbmet and seems good value and good to machine.

Watch this space.


----------

